# Food Safety News Fri 3/13/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 13, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 3/13/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Food safety was riding high in state legislatures in 2019*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 13, 2020 12:05 am Food safety was foremost among more than 700 food bills that the nation’s 50 state legislative bodies considered this past year, the Denver-based National Conference of State Legislatures (NCSL) reports. The exhaustive analysis by Doug Farquhar, an NCSL staff lawyer, pulls together all the action involving food and food safety by state lawmakers in 2019....  Continue Reading

* Coronavirus stops FDA from conducting foreign food safety inspections*
By Coral Beach on Mar 13, 2020 12:03 am The FDA isn’t conducting food safety inspections overseas through at least April because of the coronavirus, but the move has more to do with the federal government’s travel restrictions than it does food. Although the Food and Drug Administration is referring to the action as a postponement of inspections, it amounts to a suspension of...  Continue Reading

* Five foodborne outbreaks added to cryptosporidium rise in Sweden*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 13, 2020 12:01 am Swedish officials have ended investigations into an increase in domestic cryptosporidium infections because the number of cases decreased since the start of February. The Public Health Agency of Sweden (Folkhälsomyndigheten) and Swedish Food Agency (Livsmedelsverket) helped to identify five foodborne outbreaks and other infections affecting more than 230 people. During the autumn, a large increase...  Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 13, 2020)

Cryptosporidium is no fun.  I was living in Milwaukee when the outbreak happened in Wisconsin.


----------

